
Piper Disney Pixar 1080p [video] - okket
https://vimeo.com/189901272
======
gffrd
Spectacular. The quality of the water, sand, and their interplay is a little
mind-bending. Storytelling drives technology drives storytelling.

I'm reminded, once again, why Pixar is in a league of its own.

------
joezydeco
For those that didn't see _Finding Dory_ in theatres, this is the short that
ran before the movie.

------
mindcrash
gone 404

